# melafix making tank smell bad



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well for starters, we have a 10 gallon q. set up, and my cory from the 55 gallon started showing signs of cloud eye, last weekend. we have been treating with melafix since Sunday, followed the directions on the bottle. But we have been smelling this horrible stench coming from the tank  we did a 50 % water change today, but you can still smell it but its not as bad. also, my it looks like my cory cats eye popped and its no longer there! :-( just looking for a little insight


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

it seems like you tank is smelling like ammonia, like when you go through a cycle. have you cycled your tank?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, it has been set up for a few months now. this smell i am talking about, it is bad enough to give you a headache if you stand right there by the tank it smells of vapor rub, and something else i cannot identify.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

that smells bad to you ? i kinda like it :roll: any way it is the melefix nothing you can do about it :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

so then im assuming it will go away when we are done treating..?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yes after a week of treating do a large'ish water change a few times and it will go away


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Melafix stinks-

Add fresh carbon when done treating to help pull the melafix and its aroma.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

DavidDoyle @ Fri Feb 04 said:


> Melafix stinks-
> 
> Add fresh carbon when done treating to help pull the melafix and its aroma.


yes do that and the wtr change to get rid of the smell quickly :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol, this's the second time I ran into this "melafix" thjing.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys! here i thought something went wrong!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I kinda like the smell too.... smell all herbally and stuff.... mmmmmmmm....... good!


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok for all the people who are snorting thier melafix STOP!

Well this is wierd. All I can say is that do not do serious water changes it does dillute the smell BUT it also may dillute the strentgh of the melafix.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think Melafix stinks, and if you have an empty stomach it makes you nauseous! ew!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well my cory cats eye is gone! should i just keep treating with the melafix?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i would treat it for about a week after just to make sure it doesn't get infected. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes I would treat for a while longer. He will be fine with no eye. I had ots of fish survive for their whole life without eyes.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks! but it looks like there is a fuzz growing where his eye used to be


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well my poor cory cat passed away this morning, found him laying upside down


----------

